# do you like Pompano ??



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Read about them for years but there aren't any in this part of the Gulf.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

well, this how it went into the 400*f. oven.
dried the skin with paper towel, cut diagonal slices, packed the cuts with fresh rosemary and scallion tops from the garden, thin slices of the orange rind (don't have lemon or lime on hand) sqwooshed room temp butter into the cuts, same ingredients on the inside - there were some eggs (roe) that were put in the head cavity (gills removed).
(oh - a bed of butter, spices and orange slices in the pan under the fish) the two small pieces in the foreground is a small snapper - so it is a pan full of fish !!!



















*and DONE !! with a simple "House Salad", it was a very nice lunch.








*


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

It's face looked familiar so I looked it up. Family - "The Carangidae are a family of ray-finned fish which includes the jacks, pompanos, jack mackerels, runners, and scads." In Hawaii, it's the *Ulua.* Yum!

I did a lot of scuba diving in Hawaii and in deep water, some fish will come, stop and stare at you. It's disconcerting when they're really big. 😊





__





Hawaii State Records - Detail






www.hawaiifishingnews.com


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I like fish but my wife doesn’t eat anything that swims. I only have fish in restaurants. Yours looks good.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Lemon juice out of a bottle?


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

This Indian recipe uses pomfret, but pompano is very similar.





__





Pomfret fry- Malvani style Recipe by chetana - CookEatShare


This is one of the staples in my household- a simple, shallow fried, pomfret- Mangalorian style, if coated with semolina/ Malvani style, if coated with rice flour. Well nothing…




cookeatshare.com





The recipe isn't clear, but you cut the cleaned fish cross-wise into 1 to 1.5 inch pieces, rub the spice mix in, coat in either semolina (basically cream of wheat) or rice flour, and shallow-fry. If the fish is fresh and you get the balance of spices right it's beyond delicious. (In a "real" Indian meal there would be a bunch of other dishes to go with it, but I think it's good with just rice and a salad.)


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Never had it but it looks good.


----------

